# my 200sx SE-R



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i got it about a year ago but just realized how much potential it has so i'll be modding it soon..... for now all i got is a system. check it out
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/702702


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

nice ride. yeah this is a great spot to find some info


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice 

and welcome to NF
i think you'll find some great info here


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

pretty cool car, a guy that i work with got those subs. they might b cheap but they sure bang..is it auto or stick?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

how'bout some photos here, instead of a link to cardomain?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice!! Another BLACK 200sx!!! WELCOME!!!


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanx every1..... yea those subs hit pretty hard for the price..... got the box with the subs for like 80 bucks..... my cars a 5spd.... and i tried putting pics right on the thread instead of the cardomain thing but i don't know how..... maybe somebody could help me out. thanx again


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You've got a head start with a Nissan. Nice car, now lets see those mods! :cheers:


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Here you go fellow n00b


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

SlowB14 said:


> Here you go fellow n00b
> 
> thats just wrong


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> SlowB14 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go fellow n00b
> ...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those subs might hit hard but they distort easlily, a lot of vibration..etc , those Duals are purely SPL subs IMO


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

nice car. do you really need those rear mud guards?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

something you can do to give your car a personal apperance but not really pay for anything is paint your wheels. white looks good on black imo :thumbup: nice car tho


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

grecsy said:


> nice car. do you really need those rear mud guards?


yea.... i kinda like them actually..... they keep all that mud of the car you know?


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> something you can do to give your car a personal apperance but not really pay for anything is paint your wheels. white looks good on black imo :thumbup: nice car tho


actually the next thing i'm prob gonna do is get some rims for the car but i'm not sure if i wanna do that or paint job first.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Anything but white....No white please no white...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

white rims look good on black car IMO


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

nah i was thinkin more along the lines of gunmetal rims with polished silver lips. i rims like that on a black bmw m3 and they were killer.


----------

